# Trunk closer add-on



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> *It is YOU! What if you have two armful's worth of groceries you need to pull out but don't wanna make two trips??? At least this gizmo gives you a chance to shut the trunk! :tsk:
> 
> Chris :eeps: *


You don't have "Staff" to do the shopping for you?


----------

